# looking for DSLR to work with Leica lenses



## LudyD (Dec 21, 2010)

I am new to photography - so far only played with a little point and shoot Canon. I planned on upgrading to a Panasonic G1, which per online reviews should work really well with Leica lenses.
I bought the G1 and had to send it back after multiple troubleshooting telephone sessions with Panasonic...
Now I am looking at the Rebel T1i and was wondering what your thoughts are in regards to using it with Leica lenses...


----------



## usayit (Dec 21, 2010)

Which one?  R or M?  Is there a compelling reason for Leica specifically?  

Either will often cost you more than "new" EF lenses.  Heck some will even cost more than "L" lenses.    There's also a long history of them with enough variations to make your head spin.   Research is an absolute must if to make sure you don't loose $$$ in bad choices.

Any DSLR with a long film flange distance will not work well with Leica m-mount lenses.  This is the reason why m4/3rds (including your G1) is popular among people adapting vintage lenses.   Many R-mount lenses will be set too deep into the camera and can hit the mirror of many DSLRs.

On the other side of the coin, I've never heard anyone have such bad technical difficulties with Panny's.  ( I have the G1 and Olympus E-PL1)


----------



## LudyD (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for your answer!
I inherited 2 Leica cameras with multiple lenses. They are currently in Germany and I will finally get them in January. I know that 1 of them is about 15-20 years old, the other one 5-10, but that's it in regards to specifics... 
They were my Dads and I know he spent a pretty penny on his equipment, sadly my Mom is no help in regards to what kind of camera those are...

I had initially planned on waiting until getting to Germany before buying the DSLR, but it seems much more pricey there and since we will move there permanently I would really like to take some nice pics of family and environment here before leaving California...
We also planned a trip to the Grand Canyon and I would really like a better camera for that...

Would your suggestion than be to stick with the m4/3 (heard Olympus has one as well)? If so any preference?


----------



## LudyD (Dec 22, 2010)

My G1 was unable to take any pics in AFC or AFS mode... Tech support had me reset all settings multiple times with no luck...


----------



## usayit (Dec 22, 2010)

LudyD said:


> I inherited 2 Leica cameras with multiple lenses. They are currently in Germany and I will finally get them in January. I know that 1 of them is about 15-20 years old, the other one 5-10, but that's it in regards to specifics...
> They were my Dads and I know he spent a pretty penny on his equipment, sadly my Mom is no help in regards to what kind of camera those are...
> 
> <SNIP>
> ...



Unfortunately, its still going to be difficult to determine if the camera is M mount or R mount.  M cameras were Rangefinders are by far the  most popular of the two.  R cameras were Leica's SLRs.  20 years ago, both systems were in production and the M system being the older of the two started in the early 50s.

If you remember what the camera might look like, you can try to identify it here:

Main Page - Leica Wiki (English)


I'm going to assume it is an M-mount camera (but no way to know) since it was the most popular (as well as my preference camera).   They are designed with a very short film flange distance; meaning the distance between the lens and film is very short.   SLRs have very long flange distances because they require space for the mirror box.  With that said, its going to be difficult to adapt any M-mount lens to any SLR because of the differences in film flange distances.  

However, the m4/3rds cameras you read about are very popular for adapting these lenses because these cameras have a very very short film flange distance.. shorter than the m-mount cameras in fact.  This also makes it one of the most adaptable systems ever designed.  Many lens collectors (me included) enjoying this adaptability.  This is the same reason why they are highly recommended for adapting Leica M-mount lenses.    Just like the old Leica M-mount rangefinders, they are also compact in size and Leica shooters like that.   

I would recommend sticking to the m4/3rds systems if your intent is to adapt M-mount Leica lenses.  R mount is also adaptable since its film distance is longer but no where near as popular to adapt to the smallish m4/3rds bodies.  This system has many advantages and disadvantages when compared to a DSLR.  You should read other resources or ask more specifics as this is a long topic in of itself.   

For me, the choice between Panasonic and Olympus can be easily narrowed down to the fact that they have Image Stabilization implemented in different ways.  Olympus has the IS build-in to the body.  Panasonic has it built into the lenses which means only their lenses are IS enabled.   For this reason alone, I chose the Olympus as the top choice for adapting lenses.  It is a big advantage (and a neat factor) to Image Stabilizing a 50+ year old lens.  Unfortunately, Olympus does not have a built in Electronic View Finder which means I had  to factor in the cost of purchasing an EVF viewer.  The EVF viewer is ideal when trying to obtain critical focus with manual lenses.   Outside of using manual lenses, I like the JPGs and RAW files straight out of Olympus better.   I like the size of their bodies which tend to be smaller than the more SLR like shapes of the Panasonic cameras.    

I stress that this is a personal decision as others have chosen the Panasonic cameras for other reasons.  Some reasons include, SLR like shaped bodies with a more pronounced grip for comfort.  Slightly faster autofocus.  Built in EVF.  Swing out Back LCD panel.  Some also like the user interface / menu system better.    

I also like Panasonic's lenses better.  But that's a minor thing as Panasonic lenses are compatible with the Olympus m4/3rd cameras as well.  Some say they work better...   

The issue you described with your G1 is awfully strange and I would cop it to manufacturer defect (all products have a % of defective deliveries).  Its a good thing you returned it.  I'd still check out either another G1 or Olympus body and give it another shot.  I am big Panasonic fan.  I think they have brought many innovations to the photographic world despite limited history... makes them think out of the box.   I own a TZ5, LX3, and G1.. none of them have given me a single problem.   


Once you figure out what camera and lenses are awaiting for you in Germany, I and others would be interested in seeing photos or descriptions.   Some of those lenses maybe vary valuable in both quality of optics (amazing how good they were even 50 years ago) and/or collectibility.  Some may require a little CLA at a local repair shop but it should be worth it.... in Germany, there should be no problem finding a qualified shop.   Heck, I've sent stuff to Leica directly in Solms, Germany for CLA and repairs.   


btw...   Both Leica and micro 4/3rds users are very slim in the TPF.   Probably I could count less than 10 members for each system.   If you search, you may find other resources forums as well; rangefinderforum and mu-43 being two to start out with.   But please don't hesitate to participate here as well.   

Good luck.


----------



## LudyD (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, just had my mom dig through the cameras and looks like I have a M2, M3 and R6.2 waiting for me! Woohoo!!! I believe most of the lenses will be for the M2&3, he bought the R6.2 later on...

After reading your last post I am def. leaning towards Olympus now. Really like the IS built into the camera! Now I am torn between the E-pli and the E620... Seems like the E620 has some similar features as the G1 (minus the evf). Did you choose the E-pli because of its copactness or are there specific key features that I am missing?

Thank you again for replying and for going into so much detail! Your answers are helping me a lot!!!


----------



## usayit (Dec 22, 2010)

Mighty nice collection!!!!!    Enjoy.   THe M2 and M3 are old enough that you might need CLA as I mentioned earlier.   The M3 was and still is the camera that most people think when they here Leica.   Some would say that Leica's greatest fault is that they designed the M3 so well and so well accepted that people saw evolution as counterproductive.   Even today's M8 and M9 still look pretty much the same as the M3 of the '53.

Be aware that there are actually TWO systems here...

1) Is the "regular" 4/3rds format.  This is the E620.   

2) Is the "micro" 4/3rds format.  This is the E-PL1, E-P1 etc.. and your previous G1.

The lens design is different.   The regular is adaptable to the micro version with an adapter (and AF).   The opposite is not true.   The regular 4/3rds format has a mirror box so its film flange distance is longer (like an SLR) so its probably a no go for adapting the M-mount lenses.   

So it pretty much means you should be considering the E-PL1.   It doesn't have EVF so you should factor in the cost if you choose so.   EVF (for me) is necessary to achieve critical focus on manual lenses... although many decided they could do so with just the rear LCD.


As for your final question....  I have E-PL1 writeup here:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...reviews/208822-my-thoughts-olympus-e-pl1.html

If have more questions, post in that thread (helps keep things together) and I would be more than happy to answer.

btw..  Some have chosen the E-P2 over the E-PL1 primarily for the better build and dials.   Just different priorities in the decision.


PS>  The M3 and M2 (assuming in good condition) are worth some $$$.  Primary difference is the framelines.  The M2 was delivered after the M3 in order to provide a better viewfinder/framelines for those shooters that prefer a bit wider focal lengths.   Here's  alink to a good writeup of the history 

http://www.cameraquest.com/mguide.htm


----------



## LudyD (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow! You just saved me from making a huge mistake, since I was really leaning towards the E620!!! Pfuuuu... Thank you so much for your fast and in depth response!!! 
Checked out your link and loved the photos you took with the pli. Amazing!!!

I did check out the P2, but think I will stick with the pli, since I think for the price difference there are not many if any features that stick out to newbee-me which would warrant an extra $200 - rather spend that on the EVF.

Thank you once again!!! Just in time...


----------

